# The best 600w digital light bulbs



## johnnyblizzo (May 17, 2009)

WHAT BULBS R U GUYS LOVING THE BEST ON YOUR DIGITAL 600W SYSTEMS FOR FLOWERING? LETS GET THIS DISCUSSION GOING---- 
Ushio VS GE LUCALOX VS PULSE START METAL HALIDE 3K VS W/E U THINK IS BEST! 

KEEP HEARING MIXED REVIEWS ON THE PSMH 3K & 10K FOR TRICH PRODUCTION SOME SAY THEYVE BEEN GROWING 30 YRS AND THINK ITS THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD SOME SAY DECREASED & LEAFIER YIELDS- WHATS THE TRUTH? I HAVE A FEELING THE OL TIMERS WOULDNT LIE! LUCALOX IS WORKING GREAT FOR ME RIGHT NOW BUT HAVENT HAD THE CHANCE TO COMPARE TO ANYTHING ELSE- ANYBODY DONE SOME SIDE BY SIDE TESTS? LET US ALL KNOW WHATS WORKING BEST FOR YOU


----------



## disposition84 (May 18, 2009)

I really like my Hortilux bulbs


----------



## Skeksis (May 19, 2009)

I've used Hortilux for my 400w, and just ordered a 600w Hortilux as well. They have a good spectrum, 
but they're a bit more pricey than your standard HPS. Is there a difference? I don't know, it would be
hard to tell. but the brand of HPS bulb you choose probably has less to do with your results than light
intensity (1000>600>400) and alot of other factors. There's nothing wrong with buying an HPS bulb
that costs $20 less than the rest of them.


----------



## dgk4life (May 19, 2009)

i really like the agromax bulbs


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 19, 2009)

The hortilux dual spectrum super enhnaced bulbs are probably the best in my opinion. They have both blue and red in the bulb using the right mix of colors to get best gvains from the plant. pricey though can be few hundred for 1000 watt bulbs under $200 for 600 watters


----------



## Gaines04 (May 19, 2009)

It's the best I have used thus far!!! Bigger buds and faster growth!! Da Shit


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 19, 2009)

thats a good one gaines now when you get your new one getr the dual spectrum version from them with the added mh color to the hps bulb even better


----------



## Top 44 (May 19, 2009)

I'm using Plantastar bulbs with good results


----------



## Skeksis (May 19, 2009)

Do you mean the new Hortilux Super Blue 1000w bulbs that have a 600w HPS and 400w MH inside one bulb? Those look awesome. I 
wish I had a 1000 watter to try one out. I've seen them as low as $130. 

As far as the regular Hortilux Super HPS enhanced bulbs, they run around $85-95 depending on wattage.


----------



## johnnysacoseeds (May 19, 2009)

I run 650 watts. 400w Hortilux MH Blue and 250w Hortilux Super HPS for veg, switch intensities for flower. These seem to have the best spectrums in my opinion.


----------



## Gaines04 (May 19, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> thats a good one gaines now when you get your new one getr the dual spectrum version from them with the added mh color to the hps bulb even better


FF Yeah man I wish they would have had the dual before I got that one. I sprinkle some cfl's in my room also..so there ya go...lol


----------



## johnnysacoseeds (May 20, 2009)

Gaines04 said:


> FF Yeah man I wish they would have had the dual before I got that one. I sprinkle some cfl's in my room also..so there ya go...lol


Is the 600w shown in the pic the size you use, or do you use 1000w's also?

Unless I'm missing something, Hortilux is only making a 1000w Super Blue. I would like to see them put it out in the lower wattages.

http://www.eyehortilux.com/superblue.html


----------



## dgoodnstuff (May 21, 2009)

I run the 400 watt M/H hortilux during veg and 400 watt super HPS for flowering. Good stuff


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 22, 2009)

Johnny they have 250,400,600,1000 watt sizes


----------



## johnnyblizzo (May 23, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Johnny they have 250,400,600,1000 watt sizes


i dont think so at-least i couldnt find them - anybody have any success from the life light pulse start metal halide 3k - it has a superior spectrum to the super blue and is supposed to be the bomb


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 23, 2009)

Gaines04 said:


> It's the best I have used thus far!!! Bigger buds and faster growth!! Da Shit



I use this with the NeXgen 400w/600w ballast. Great results so far. Side by side next to a cheap ballast and they are about 30% brighter! ( using the same bulbs )


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 23, 2009)

I run the 400 and 600 and 1000 watt super hortilux bulbs with enahnced spectrums so yeah they do have them lol look better you ll find them. Its kind of like when people say they don't make 600 watt mh bulbs only conversion but thats not true either.


----------



## Skeksis (Jul 13, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> I run the 400 and 600 and 1000 watt super hortilux bulbs with enahnced spectrums so yeah they do have them lol look better you ll find them. Its kind of like when people say they don't make 600 watt mh bulbs only conversion but thats not true either.



I think you're getting the bulbs mixed up. 
Eye has Super HPS enhanced spectrum bulbs that come in all sizes, but they also have a new bulb 
called Super Blue, which is a 400w MH and a 600w HPS inside of one bulb. As far as I know it only comes in 1000w. 

http://www.eyehortilux.com/superblue.html


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 13, 2009)

If I only had one ballast I'd definately look into those dual arcs that FF mentioned, but I'm a giant proponent of mixing true hps&MH bulbs.. I started with Hortilux, but when I bought some cheap complete kits from Westburne Electric, they came with standard bulbs.. So I tried them out, and realized there wasn't any noticable difference whatsoever.. Now I wouldn't buy any lighting equipment from a hydro-shop..


----------



## dhhbomb (Jul 13, 2009)

well if u want mixed spectrum i know that htg had a 600 that was dual arc


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 13, 2009)

dont buy that HTG garbage..Sun pulse makes bulbd especially desiogned for the digital ballasts which are good...To clarify muself the enhnaced spectrum bulbs come in all wattages the Hortilux Eye Dual arc super Blue comes in 1000 watt only with the 600 watt bulb being released by years end hopefully.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 13, 2009)

I will be switching my hortilux for the dual hortilux.
After reading this thread. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Skeksis (Jul 13, 2009)

A 600 watt dual arc will be nice. I'll try it as soon as it comes out. Until then I use conversion bulbs for veg, and I'm thinking of trying 
a Phillips CMH for veg, although I think those only go to 400w.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 15, 2009)

FF, what do you know about the 940w Hortilux conversion bulb for M56 ballasts? I think it's called the Ultra Ace. It's pricey, but wondering if being a primary MH first with added reds is better or worse than the opposite.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 17, 2009)

Dont know much about it. i never used conversion bulbs as they cost so much and now adays not needed as digital ballast run both direct so no need for conversion bulbs and lossing all the outc put a conversion looses.. On the 600 watt bulbs I found a place online that sells the hortilux eye enhanced spectrum 600 watt bulb for $74.99 each free shipping then take that and shop it at places who claim lowest prices guaranteed and they have to beat it lol


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 17, 2009)

They don't have to.. They'll use the shipping time argument against you.. You'd need to make it obvious you're willing to be a loud squeeky wheel, and in this hobby that wouldn't be wise.. Worth trying though..


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 17, 2009)

Not all digi ballasts are convertible. I have a Lumatek 600 and it is HPS only, would need a conversion bulb for MH.
The reason for my question is I have an opportunity to get a 1000w ballast and reflector for a good deal and I have read a lot of people like the flowering they get from MH, and others combine MH with HPS for best of both so-to-speak. 

I thought wouldn't it be great if the opposite of the EYE hortilux existed with predominately MH spectrum with a second HPS filiment and that's where found the link to that lamp. But you are right, they are expensive but I did find one for only about $30 more than the 1000w EYE and I think I might try it out. I might run a standard MH one harvest and compare to the new bulb on the next while trying to keep everything else equal.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 17, 2009)

I have mainly used GE and Growlush bulbs and they have worked great. The bulbs on my last grow had seen 3 grows before that one and the bulbs still worked very well.


----------

